# Foggy/Cloudy head, tired eyes on cycle



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi guys.

Not posted on here for a while as things have been going swimmingly.

This week, however, I've started feeling rather foggy-headed and lethargic.

I competed last week, so the only thing that has changed this week is an increase in carbs - felt amazing all week - and the reintroducing of test prop alongside my tren and mast. I've also switched from letro to aromasin (to bring back my libido).

The doses look like this:

200mg prop/100mg tren a/100mg mast a.

I'm presuming my tiredness and cloudy head is down to the test creeping back in and stabilising in the blood, as well as the estrogen fluctuation from opting for aromasin (which I imagine will balance out over the next week or so)? However, is there anything else I might have overlooked? Everything else has pretty much stayed the same so can only think it's the test/aromasin.

Cheers.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Bump. Still lethargic and headachey, waaaa.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Did you fully deplete Ect for show? I competed 2 weeks ago and it took me from the Sunday of the snow till probably the following Sunday to get over what I'd put my body through Mate it's normal to feel horrendous


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Surprisingly the day after and the following week I felt amazing - eating everything, feeling fuller, training was great and I felt much happier, ha. Was only on low dose tren, mast, winny and var, but have now added in 800mg PW of prop, so I'm assuming it's the sudden influx of test that's muddled me up a bit. Kind of when you feel a bit rough/get gear flu from a load more androgens flooding the system. Feeling a bit more with it today, so hoping it was just what I mentioned before, just with recently competing etc and being in unfamiliar territory as such, I wondered if I'd overlooked something.

Thanks for the reply, dude.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Lethargy is ridiculous today. At work with got tons to do and I'm fighting falling asleep.

The only things that have changed in the last two weeks is test prop going from 0mg to 800mg PW and swapping 2.5mg letrozole ED for 12.5mg aromasin ED.

Would the ramping up of test be the issue, or the rise in estrogen it would bring about? In short, do I lower the test dose or address my AI dose? Or am I better riding it out for another few days to see if it balances out?

Cheers.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

cant offer anything constructive other than empathy.. I have the same issue and have put it down to tren.

a few hundred more cals pre wo stop me feeling like im going to drop in the gym but it still comes and goes throughout the day.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

have you got your Estrogens in check mate? I felt like this a month weeks ago and it was because my estrogen was slightly high. Just be sure its high estrogen and not low estrogen as they have some similar side effects.

I was taking 12.5mg of Aromasin EOD which has always been fine for me. But running tren, I upted my caber to 0.5g E4D to E3D and I seems t have knocked it on the head.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I would have thought estro related too. You've added a high dose of test but reduced the strength of your AI.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Kloob said:


> have you got your Estrogens in check mate? I felt like this a month weeks ago and it was because my estrogen was slightly high. Just be sure its high estrogen and not low estrogen as they have some similar side effects.
> 
> I was taking 12.5mg of Aromasin EOD which has always been fine for me. But running tren, I upted my caber to 0.5g E4D to E3D and I seems t have knocked it on the head.


Yeah, I'm convinced it's the estrogen. But like you said, not sure if too high or too low. Guessing too high so might up my aromasin dose or switch back to a lower letro dose (although my previous pre-contest letro dose killed my libido).

Everyone says how tren is a bitch for fatigue and lethargy, yet I ran it at 800mg with 400mg test last year and experienced nothing but awesomeness. That was only on 12.5mg aromasin ED and no caber. Started caber last night but don't think it's that.

Cheers.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> I would have thought estro related too. You've added a high dose of test but reduced the strength of your AI.


This was my thinking. Going to double my aromasin dose and see if it makes a difference. Any suggestions?

Cheers.


----------

